# GPUZ 220



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 8, 2017)

shows constant 100% memory controller load!? (RX570)
what's wrong here?

http://gpuz.techpowerup.com/17/08/08/pnj.png


----------



## StefanM (Aug 8, 2017)

Do you use the bugged driver 17.7.2?

Double-check with GPUShark, HWiNFO, HWMonitor, AIDA64


----------



## jboydgolfer (Aug 8, 2017)

Have you ruled out any unintentional or unwanted processes running in the background? 

  I recall reading somewhere online years ago about mining software installing invasively and quietly running on a GPU but if I recall correctly it was using the video engine and not just memory


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 8, 2017)

This is a bug in either GPU-Z or the AMD drivers, affecting all RX 570 and RX 580 cards. 

AMD knows about this but all they did was "which GPU register do you read?" and since my reply I haven't heard from them.

You don't have a GPU mining virus (values are exactly 16% and 100%).


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 8, 2017)

StefanM said:


> Do you use the bugged driver 17.7.2?
> 
> Double-check with GPUShark, HWiNFO, HWMonitor, AIDA64



Yes, the latest here - I uninstalled this driver, booted into safe mode and still 100% vram utilisation 
HWinfo/ HWmonitor seem not to show vram util. values!?



jboydgolfer said:


> Have you ruled out any unintentional or unwanted processes running in the background?
> 
> I recall reading somewhere online years ago about mining software installing invasively and quietly running on a GPU but if I recall correctly it was using the video engine and not just memory



Attached my processes tab running - I think nothing of concern there..




W1zzard said:


> This is a bug in either GPU-Z or the AMD drivers, affecting all RX 570 and RX 580 cards.
> 
> AMD knows about this but all they did was "which GPU register do you read?" and since my reply I haven't heard from them.
> 
> You don't have a GPU mining virus (values are exactly 16% and 100%).



Yes, vram utilisation is exact 100% all the time even when idle
GPU Benchmark scores are pretty much the same hence no real impact there - attached Stormblood score
However, MSAA shows some white fringe border/area pixelations (polygon) while AA'ing (in FC4) on dark backgrounds like cave walls - not sure that is normal or a result of delay?


----------



## Naki (Aug 8, 2017)

Which OS do you use, please? Not clear.


----------



## Laki89 (Aug 8, 2017)

Naki said:


> Which OS do you use, please? Not clear.


I can bet it's windows 7 x64 and i doubt that OS is problem


----------



## Naki (Aug 8, 2017)

Laki89 said:


> I can bet it's windows 7 x64 and i doubt that OS is problem


It might be part of a solution however. Without exact OS listed, likely no one can offer anything substantial to the OP. And I am out of magic beans & special coffee!  (my PC Tarot card deck seems missing too)


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 8, 2017)

Yes, I am on win7x64
..and btw SMAA does not show any AA artifices like MSAA


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 10, 2017)

a few more things missing here


----------



## Naki (Aug 13, 2017)

1Gpi2ZV6Jy said:


> a few more things missing here



Please note this was already brought up before and replied to & clarified by GPU-Z author.
This is a separate matter, and is a bug in latest 17.7.2 AMD Radeon drivers, which does not affect only GPU-Z - it affects many similar apps too.
As GPU-Z cannot fix this, this will have to be fixed by AMD, hopefully soon in one of the next AMD Radeon drivers releases.


----------



## dorsetknob (Aug 13, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> This is a bug in either GPU-Z or the AMD drivers, affecting all RX 570 and RX 580 cards.
> 
> AMD knows about this but all they did was "which GPU register do you read?" and since my reply I haven't heard from them.





1Gpi2ZV6Jy said:


> a few more things missing here





Naki said:


> Please note this was already brought up before and replied to & clariifed by GPU-Z author.
> This is a separate matter, and is a bug in latest 17.7.2 AMD Radeon drivers, which does not affect only GPU-Z - it affects many similar apps too.
> As GPU-Z cannot fix this, this will have to be fixed by AMD, hopefully soon in one of the next AMD Radeon drivers releases.



The Program Author ( @W1zzard)cannot fix any bug in the GPUz program   untill AMD Fix the Bug in their Drivers (Ver 17.7.2)
Please Wait and Be patient


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 13, 2017)

Fine with me to wait for the fix - thanks to all of you!


----------



## StefanM (Aug 14, 2017)

There is a new driver 17.30 to re-check with (i have no AMD rig handy atm)

http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...-for-Radeon-RX-Vega-Series-Release-Notes.aspx


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Aug 14, 2017)

StefanM said:


> There is a new driver 17.30 to re-check with (i have no AMD rig handy atm)
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...-for-Radeon-RX-Vega-Series-Release-Notes.aspx


will be waiting for RX 400 series driver page to update


----------



## StefanM (Aug 14, 2017)

AlienIsGOD said:


> will be waiting for RX 400 series driver page to update



It supports also "older" GPUs, 740 different ones actually.
Find your device ID in the spoiler.



Spoiler: 1708070539-17.30.1051-170807a-316784E-CrimsonReLive



"%AMD6600.1%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6600&REV_00
"%AMD6600.2%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6600&REV_81
"%AMD6601.1%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6601
"%AMD6604.1%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6604&REV_00
"%AMD6604.2%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6604&REV_81
"%AMD6605.1%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6605&REV_00
"%AMD6605.2%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6605&REV_81
"%AMD6606.1%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6606
"%AMD6607.1%" = ati2mtag_R502, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6607
"%AMD6610.1%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&SUBSYS_00811028&REV_81
"%AMD6610.2%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&SUBSYS_00831028&REV_83
"%AMD6610.3%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&SUBSYS_7350148C&REV_00
"%AMD6610.4%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&SUBSYS_73501682&REV_00
"%AMD6610.5%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&SUBSYS_A00B174B&REV_00
"%AMD6610.6%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&SUBSYS_30001787&REV_00
"%AMD6610.7%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&REV_00
"%AMD6610.8%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&REV_81
"%AMD6610.9%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&REV_83
"%AMD6610.10%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6610&REV_87
"%AMD6611.1%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_00291019&REV_00
"%AMD6611.2%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_10011028&REV_00
"%AMD6611.3%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_10011028&REV_87
"%AMD6611.4%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_10021028&REV_00
"%AMD6611.5%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_10021028&REV_87
"%AMD6611.6%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_210B1028&REV_00
"%AMD6611.7%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_21211028&REV_00
"%AMD6611.8%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_188910CF&REV_00
"%AMD6611.9%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_31801462&REV_00
"%AMD6611.10%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_31811462&REV_00
"%AMD6611.11%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_31821462&REV_00
"%AMD6611.12%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_33701462&REV_00
"%AMD6611.13%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_3C791642&REV_00
"%AMD6611.14%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_3E891642&REV_00
"%AMD6611.15%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_3E911642&REV_00
"%AMD6611.16%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_3F691642&REV_00
"%AMD6611.17%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_3F711642&REV_00
"%AMD6611.18%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&SUBSYS_3F711642&REV_87
"%AMD6611.19%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&REV_00
"%AMD6611.20%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6611&REV_87
"%AMD6613.1%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6613&SUBSYS_80941462
"%AMD6613.2%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6613&SUBSYS_7340148C
"%AMD6613.3%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6613&SUBSYS_A011174B
"%AMD6613.4%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6613
"%AMD6617.1%" = ati2mtag_R501, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6617&REV_C7
"%AMD6640.1%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6640&REV_00
"%AMD6640.2%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6640&REV_80
"%AMD6646.1%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6646&SUBSYS_072C1028&REV_80
"%AMD6646.2%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6646&SUBSYS_380717AA&REV_80
"%AMD6646.3%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6646&REV_00
"%AMD6646.4%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6646&REV_80
"%AMD6647.1%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6647&SUBSYS_223D1043&REV_00
"%AMD6647.2%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6647&REV_00
"%AMD6647.3%" = ati2mtag_R506, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6647&REV_80
"%AMD6658.1%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6658&SUBSYS_293C1462
"%AMD6658.2%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6658&SUBSYS_0907148C
"%AMD6658.3%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6658&SUBSYS_09071682
"%AMD6658.4%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6658&SUBSYS_73601682
"%AMD6658.5%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6658&SUBSYS_A009174B
"%AMD6658.6%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6658
"%AMD665C.1%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_29321462
"%AMD665C.2%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_29341462
"%AMD665C.3%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_29381462
"%AMD665C.4%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_293B1462
"%AMD665C.5%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_0907148C
"%AMD665C.6%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_8770148C
"%AMD665C.7%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_9260148C
"%AMD665C.8%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_9360148C
"%AMD665C.9%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_09071682
"%AMD665C.10%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C&SUBSYS_9260174B
"%AMD665C.11%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665C
"%AMD665D.1%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665D&SUBSYS_73601682
"%AMD665D.2%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665D&SUBSYS_58261787
"%AMD665D.3%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665D
"%AMD665F.1%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665F&SUBSYS_0B041028&REV_81
"%AMD665F.2%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665F&SUBSYS_10091028&REV_81
"%AMD665F.3%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665F&SUBSYS_32711462&REV_81
"%AMD665F.4%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665F&SUBSYS_9360148C&REV_81
"%AMD665F.5%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665F&SUBSYS_A010174B&REV_81
"%AMD665F.6%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665F&SUBSYS_73601787&REV_81
"%AMD665F.7%" = ati2mtag_R505, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_665F&REV_81
"%AMD6660.1%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_11101043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.2%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_123E1043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.3%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_124E1043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.4%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_13D01043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.5%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_1C401043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.6%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_1C501043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.7%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_1C601043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.8%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_225D1043&REV_83
"%AMD6660.9%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_001917AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.10%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_380817AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.11%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_380A17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.12%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_380B17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.13%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_380E17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.14%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_380F17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.15%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_381617AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.16%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_381717AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.17%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_381A17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.18%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_381C17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.19%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_381E17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.20%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_382917AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.21%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_383C17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.22%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_383D17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.23%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_383E17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.24%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_383F17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.25%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_384117AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.26%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_398917AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.27%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_39BC17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.28%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_39EA17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.29%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_39ED17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.30%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_39F817AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.31%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_39F917AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.32%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_39FE17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.33%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_504917AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.34%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_505217AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.35%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_506017AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.36%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_511917AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.37%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_511A17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.38%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_511B17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.39%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_511C17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.40%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&SUBSYS_511D17AA&REV_83
"%AMD6660.41%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&REV_00
"%AMD6660.42%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&REV_81
"%AMD6660.43%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6660&REV_83
"%AMD6663.1%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6663&REV_00
"%AMD6663.2%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6663&REV_83
"%AMD6664.1%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6664
"%AMD6665.1%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_123E1043&REV_C3
"%AMD6665.2%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_124E1043&REV_C3
"%AMD6665.3%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_13D01043&REV_C3
"%AMD6665.4%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_1C6D1043&REV_83
"%AMD6665.5%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_1C8D1043&REV_83
"%AMD6665.6%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_130917AA&REV_00
"%AMD6665.7%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_130A17AA&REV_00
"%AMD6665.8%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_131817AA&REV_00
"%AMD6665.9%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_311217AA&REV_C3
"%AMD6665.10%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&SUBSYS_383017AA&REV_00
"%AMD6665.11%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&REV_00
"%AMD6665.12%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&REV_83
"%AMD6665.13%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6665&REV_C3
"%AMD6667.1%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6667&REV_00
"%AMD666F.1%" = ati2mtag_R503, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_666F
"%AMD6798.1%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30001002
"%AMD6798.2%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_40001002
"%AMD6798.3%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30011043
"%AMD6798.4%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30021043
"%AMD6798.5%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30031043
"%AMD6798.6%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30041043
"%AMD6798.7%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30051043
"%AMD6798.8%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30061043
"%AMD6798.9%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_99991043
"%AMD6798.10%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_28011092
"%AMD6798.11%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_226F1458
"%AMD6798.12%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_22731458
"%AMD6798.13%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_22771458
"%AMD6798.14%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_22781458
"%AMD6798.15%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_22791458
"%AMD6798.16%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_227A1458
"%AMD6798.17%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30011458
"%AMD6798.18%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27751462
"%AMD6798.19%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27761462
"%AMD6798.20%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27771462
"%AMD6798.21%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27781462
"%AMD6798.22%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27791462
"%AMD6798.23%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_277A1462
"%AMD6798.24%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_277B1462
"%AMD6798.25%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27841462
"%AMD6798.26%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_27851462
"%AMD6798.27%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30011462
"%AMD6798.28%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_B7741462
"%AMD6798.29%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_B7751462
"%AMD6798.30%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_3001148C
"%AMD6798.31%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30011682
"%AMD6798.32%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_3001174B
"%AMD6798.33%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30001787
"%AMD6798.34%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_30011787
"%AMD6798.35%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798&SUBSYS_300117AF
"%AMD6798.36%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6798
"%AMD679A.1%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_0B011002
"%AMD679A.2%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_50001002
"%AMD679A.3%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_047C1043
"%AMD679A.4%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_047E1043
"%AMD679A.5%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_04801043
"%AMD679A.6%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_04821043
"%AMD679A.7%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_229A1458
"%AMD679A.8%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_229B1458
"%AMD679A.9%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_229C1458
"%AMD679A.10%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_229D1458
"%AMD679A.11%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_22AA1458
"%AMD679A.12%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_22AB1458
"%AMD679A.13%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_22AC1458
"%AMD679A.14%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_22AD1458
"%AMD679A.15%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_277C1462
"%AMD679A.16%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_277D1462
"%AMD679A.17%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_277E1462
"%AMD679A.18%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_277F1462
"%AMD679A.19%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_30001462
"%AMD679A.20%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_B7701462
"%AMD679A.21%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_B7711462
"%AMD679A.22%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_B7721462
"%AMD679A.23%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_B7731462
"%AMD679A.24%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_3000148C
"%AMD679A.25%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_30031682
"%AMD679A.26%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_A003174B
"%AMD679A.27%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_28001787
"%AMD679A.28%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_30001787
"%AMD679A.29%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_50001787
"%AMD679A.30%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A&SUBSYS_3000196D
"%AMD679A.31%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679A
"%AMD679B.1%" = ati2mtag_NewZealand, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679B&SUBSYS_0B281002
"%AMD679B.2%" = ati2mtag_NewZealand, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679B&SUBSYS_80361462
"%AMD679B.3%" = ati2mtag_NewZealand, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679B&SUBSYS_8990148C
"%AMD679B.4%" = ati2mtag_NewZealand, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679B
"%AMD679E.1%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_679E
"%AMD67B0.1%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_40021002&REV_00
"%AMD67B0.2%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_0B001028&REV_80
"%AMD67B0.3%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&SUBSYS_04761043&REV_00
"%AMD67B0.4%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_00
"%AMD67B0.5%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B0&REV_80
"%AMD67B1.1%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&SUBSYS_40011002&REV_00
"%AMD67B1.2%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&REV_00
"%AMD67B1.3%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B1&REV_80
"%AMD67B9.1%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B9&SUBSYS_04841043
"%AMD67B9.2%" = ati2mtag_Hawaii, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67B9
"%AMD67C0.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C0&REV_00
"%AMD67C0.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C0&REV_80
"%AMD67C2.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C2&REV_00
"%AMD67C2.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C2&REV_01
"%AMD67C2.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C2&REV_02
"%AMD67C2.4%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C2&REV_03
"%AMD67C4.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C4&SUBSYS_03361002&REV_00
"%AMD67C4.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C4&SUBSYS_13361002&REV_00
"%AMD67C4.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67C4&REV_00
"%AMD67DF.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_0B371002&REV_C4
"%AMD67DF.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_10061028&REV_CF
"%AMD67DF.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_10071028&REV_CF
"%AMD67DF.4%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_840E103C&REV_C7
"%AMD67DF.5%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_840F103C&REV_C7
"%AMD67DF.6%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_470D148C&REV_CF
"%AMD67DF.7%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_947D1682&REV_CF
"%AMD67DF.8%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_A019174B&REV_CF
"%AMD67DF.9%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&SUBSYS_30001787&REV_CF
"%AMD67DF.10%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_04
"%AMD67DF.11%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_05
"%AMD67DF.12%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C0
"%AMD67DF.13%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C1
"%AMD67DF.14%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C2
"%AMD67DF.15%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C3
"%AMD67DF.16%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C4
"%AMD67DF.17%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C5
"%AMD67DF.18%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C6
"%AMD67DF.19%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_C7
"%AMD67DF.20%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_CC
"%AMD67DF.21%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_CD
"%AMD67DF.22%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_CF
"%AMD67DF.23%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_D7
"%AMD67DF.24%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_E3
"%AMD67DF.25%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_E7
"%AMD67DF.26%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_EF
"%AMD67DF.27%" = ati2mtag_Polaris10, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67DF&REV_FF
"%AMD67E0.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67E0&REV_00
"%AMD67E3.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67E3&REV_00
"%AMD67E8.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67E8&REV_00
"%AMD67E8.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67E8&REV_01
"%AMD67E8.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67E8&REV_80
"%AMD67EB.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EB&REV_00
"%AMD67EF.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_00331019&REV_C1
"%AMD67EF.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_00331019&REV_C5
"%AMD67EF.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_00331019&REV_CF
"%AMD67EF.4%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_10081028&REV_CF
"%AMD67EF.5%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_14A01043&REV_C0
"%AMD67EF.6%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_14A01043&REV_C1
"%AMD67EF.7%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&SUBSYS_16431642&REV_CF
"%AMD67EF.8%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_C0
"%AMD67EF.9%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_C1
"%AMD67EF.10%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_C2
"%AMD67EF.11%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_C5
"%AMD67EF.12%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_C7
"%AMD67EF.13%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_CF
"%AMD67EF.14%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_E0
"%AMD67EF.15%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_E2
"%AMD67EF.16%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_E3
"%AMD67EF.17%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_E5
"%AMD67EF.18%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_E7
"%AMD67EF.19%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_EF
"%AMD67EF.20%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67EF&REV_FF
"%AMD67FF.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67FF&REV_C0
"%AMD67FF.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67FF&REV_C1
"%AMD67FF.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67FF&REV_CF
"%AMD67FF.4%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67FF&REV_EF
"%AMD67FF.5%" = ati2mtag_Polaris11, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_67FF&REV_FF
"%AMD6800.1%" = ati2mtag_R576B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6800
"%AMD6801.1%" = ati2mtag_R576B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6801
"%AMD6810.1%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_0B001028&REV_81
"%AMD6810.2%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_09081043&REV_00
"%AMD6810.3%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_09081458&REV_00
"%AMD6810.4%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_09081462&REV_00
"%AMD6810.5%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_33401462&REV_81
"%AMD6810.6%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_0908148C&REV_00
"%AMD6810.7%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_09081682&REV_00
"%AMD6810.8%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_73701682&REV_00
"%AMD6810.9%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_0908174B&REV_00
"%AMD6810.10%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&SUBSYS_09081787&REV_00
"%AMD6810.11%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&REV_00
"%AMD6810.12%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6810&REV_81
"%AMD6811.1%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_0B001028&REV_81
"%AMD6811.2%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_20161043&REV_81
"%AMD6811.3%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_20161458&REV_81
"%AMD6811.4%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_20161462&REV_81
"%AMD6811.5%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_2016148C&REV_81
"%AMD6811.6%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_9370148C&REV_00
"%AMD6811.7%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_9370148C&REV_81
"%AMD6811.8%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_20151682&REV_81
"%AMD6811.9%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_20161682&REV_81
"%AMD6811.10%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_93701682&REV_00
"%AMD6811.11%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_20161787&REV_81
"%AMD6811.12%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&SUBSYS_93701787&REV_00
"%AMD6811.13%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&REV_00
"%AMD6811.14%" = ati2mtag_R575, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6811&REV_81
"%AMD6818.1%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6818&SUBSYS_0B051002
"%AMD6818.2%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6818&SUBSYS_9370148C
"%AMD6818.3%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6818
"%AMD6819.1%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_30111043
"%AMD6819.2%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_30131043
"%AMD6819.3%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_229E1458
"%AMD6819.4%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_229F1458
"%AMD6819.5%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_22A01458
"%AMD6819.6%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_22A11458
"%AMD6819.7%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_30581462
"%AMD6819.8%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_30591462
"%AMD6819.9%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_305A1462
"%AMD6819.10%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_3000148C
"%AMD6819.11%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_9270148C
"%AMD6819.12%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_9370148C
"%AMD6819.13%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_72671682
"%AMD6819.14%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_72691682
"%AMD6819.15%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_92781682
"%AMD6819.16%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_A001174B
"%AMD6819.17%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_A008174B
"%AMD6819.18%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_20151787
"%AMD6819.19%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_26501787
"%AMD6819.20%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_30001787
"%AMD6819.21%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819&SUBSYS_3000196D
"%AMD6819.22%" = ati2mtag_R575B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6819
"%AMD6820.1%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6820&REV_00
"%AMD6820.2%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6820&REV_81
"%AMD6820.3%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6820&REV_83
"%AMD6821.1%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6821&SUBSYS_B298174B&REV_87
"%AMD6821.2%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6821&REV_00
"%AMD6821.3%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6821&REV_83
"%AMD6821.4%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6821&REV_87
"%AMD6822.1%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6822
"%AMD6823.1%" = ati2mtag_R577, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6823&REV_00
"%AMD6825.1%" = ati2mtag_R576, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6825
"%AMD6827.1%" = ati2mtag_R576, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6827
"%AMD682B.1%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_10031028&REV_87
"%AMD682B.2%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_10041028&REV_87
"%AMD682B.3%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_72501043&REV_87
"%AMD682B.4%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_73501043&REV_87
"%AMD682B.5%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22CA1458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.6%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22CB1458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.7%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22CC1458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.8%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22CD1458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.9%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22E31458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.10%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22E41458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.11%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22E51458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.12%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_22E61458&REV_87
"%AMD682B.13%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_30121462&REV_87
"%AMD682B.14%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_30221462&REV_87
"%AMD682B.15%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_7250148C&REV_87
"%AMD682B.16%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_7350148C&REV_87
"%AMD682B.17%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_72501682&REV_87
"%AMD682B.18%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_73501682&REV_87
"%AMD682B.19%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_A00C174B&REV_87
"%AMD682B.20%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_A00D174B&REV_87
"%AMD682B.21%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_20001787&REV_87
"%AMD682B.22%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_30001787&REV_00
"%AMD682B.23%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_30001787&REV_87
"%AMD682B.24%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&SUBSYS_72501787&REV_87
"%AMD682B.25%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&REV_00
"%AMD682B.26%" = ati2mtag_R577B, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682B&REV_87
"%AMD682D.1%" = ati2mtag_R576, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682D
"%AMD682F.1%" = ati2mtag_R576, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_682F
"%AMD6835.1%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6835&SUBSYS_86201043
"%AMD6835.2%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6835&SUBSYS_30401462
"%AMD6835.3%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6835&SUBSYS_E267174B
"%AMD6835.4%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6835
"%AMD6837.1%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_27961462
"%AMD6837.2%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_27991462
"%AMD6837.3%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_80921462
"%AMD6837.4%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_809C1462
"%AMD6837.5%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_8730148C
"%AMD6837.6%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_A015174B
"%AMD6837.7%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_A016174B
"%AMD6837.8%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837&SUBSYS_30001787
"%AMD6837.9%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6837
"%AMD683D.1%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_00301002
"%AMD683D.2%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_30091043
"%AMD683D.3%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_300B1043
"%AMD683D.4%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_22821458
"%AMD683D.5%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_22831458
"%AMD683D.6%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_22841458
"%AMD683D.7%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_22A51458
"%AMD683D.8%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_22A61458
"%AMD683D.9%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_22A71458
"%AMD683D.10%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_27151462
"%AMD683D.11%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_7260148C
"%AMD683D.12%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_72661682
"%AMD683D.13%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_73501682
"%AMD683D.14%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_A002174B
"%AMD683D.15%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_A00A174B
"%AMD683D.16%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_A00E174B
"%AMD683D.17%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_E214174B
"%AMD683D.18%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_E252174B
"%AMD683D.19%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_25011787
"%AMD683D.20%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_35001787
"%AMD683D.21%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D&SUBSYS_72601787
"%AMD683D.22%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683D
"%AMD683F.1%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_300D1043
"%AMD683F.2%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_300F1043
"%AMD683F.3%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_22851458
"%AMD683F.4%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_22861458
"%AMD683F.5%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_22871458
"%AMD683F.6%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_22881458
"%AMD683F.7%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_27971462
"%AMD683F.8%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_27981462
"%AMD683F.9%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_7250148C
"%AMD683F.10%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_7350148C
"%AMD683F.11%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_72511682
"%AMD683F.12%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_73501682
"%AMD683F.13%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_A001174B
"%AMD683F.14%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_A012174B
"%AMD683F.15%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_A013174B
"%AMD683F.16%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_A014174B
"%AMD683F.17%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_E213174B
"%AMD683F.18%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_25001787
"%AMD683F.19%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_30001787
"%AMD683F.20%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_35001787
"%AMD683F.21%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F&SUBSYS_72501787
"%AMD683F.22%" = ati2mtag_R575A, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_683F
"%AMD6860.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6860&REV_00
"%AMD6860.2%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6860&REV_01
"%AMD6860.3%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6860&REV_02
"%AMD6860.4%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6860&REV_03
"%AMD6860.5%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6860&REV_04
"%AMD6860.6%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6860&REV_C0
"%AMD6861.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6861&REV_00
"%AMD6862.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6862&REV_00
"%AMD6863.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6863&REV_00
"%AMD6864.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6864&REV_00
"%AMD6867.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6867&REV_00
"%AMD6868.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6868&REV_00
"%AMD686C.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_686C&REV_00
"%AMD686C.2%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_686C&REV_01
"%AMD686C.3%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_686C&REV_02
"%AMD686C.4%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_686C&REV_03
"%AMD686C.5%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_686C&REV_04
"%AMD686C.6%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_686C&REV_C1
"%AMD687F.1%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_687F&REV_C0
"%AMD687F.2%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_687F&REV_C1
"%AMD687F.3%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_687F&REV_C3
"%AMD687F.4%" = ati2mtag_R7500, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_687F&REV_C7
"%AMD6900.1%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6900&REV_00
"%AMD6900.2%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6900&REV_81
"%AMD6900.3%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6900&REV_83
"%AMD6900.4%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6900&REV_C1
"%AMD6900.5%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6900&REV_C3
"%AMD6901.1%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6901&SUBSYS_1309103C
"%AMD6901.2%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6901&SUBSYS_130A103C
"%AMD6901.3%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6901&SUBSYS_1318103C
"%AMD6901.4%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6901&SUBSYS_2236103C
"%AMD6901.5%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6901
"%AMD6907.1%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6907&REV_00
"%AMD6907.2%" = ati2mtag_Topaz, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6907&REV_87
"%AMD6920.1%" = ati2mtag_Amethyst, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6920&REV_00
"%AMD6920.2%" = ati2mtag_Amethyst, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6920&REV_01
"%AMD6921.1%" = ati2mtag_Amethyst, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6921&REV_00
"%AMD6938.1%" = ati2mtag_Tonga, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6938&REV_00
"%AMD6938.2%" = ati2mtag_Tonga, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6938&REV_F0
"%AMD6938.3%" = ati2mtag_Tonga, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6938&REV_F1
"%AMD6939.1%" = ati2mtag_Tonga, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6939&REV_00
"%AMD6939.2%" = ati2mtag_Tonga, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6939&REV_F0
"%AMD6939.3%" = ati2mtag_Tonga, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6939&REV_F1
"%AMD699F.1%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&REV_C0
"%AMD699F.2%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&REV_C3
"%AMD699F.3%" = ati2mtag_Polaris12, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_699F&REV_C7
"%AMD7300.1%" = ati2mtag_R7000, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7300&SUBSYS_0B361028&REV_C8
"%AMD7300.2%" = ati2mtag_R7000, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7300&REV_C8
"%AMD7300.3%" = ati2mtag_R7000, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7300&REV_C9
"%AMD7300.4%" = ati2mtag_R7000, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7300&REV_CA
"%AMD7300.5%" = ati2mtag_R7000, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_7300&REV_CB
"%AMD9400.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9400
"%AMD9403.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9403
"%AMD9405.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9405
"%AMD940A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_940A
"%AMD940B.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_940B
"%AMD940F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_940F
"%AMD9440.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9440
"%AMD9441.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9441
"%AMD9442.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9442
"%AMD9443.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9443
"%AMD9444.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9444
"%AMD944A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_944A
"%AMD944C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_944C
"%AMD944E.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_944E
"%AMD9450.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9450
"%AMD9452.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9452
"%AMD9456.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9456
"%AMD945A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_945A
"%AMD9460.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9460
"%AMD9462.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9462
"%AMD9480.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9480
"%AMD9488.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9488
"%AMD9490.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9490
"%AMD9491.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9491
"%AMD9495.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9495
"%AMD9498.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9498
"%AMD949C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_949C
"%AMD949E.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_949E
"%AMD949F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_949F
"%AMD94A0.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94A0
"%AMD94A1.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94A1
"%AMD94A3.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94A3
"%AMD94B3.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94B3
"%AMD94B4.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94B4
"%AMD94B5.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94B5
"%AMD94C1.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C1
"%AMD94C3.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C3
"%AMD94C4.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C4
"%AMD94C6.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C6
"%AMD94C7.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C7
"%AMD94C8.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C8
"%AMD94C9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94C9
"%AMD94CB.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94CB
"%AMD94CC.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_94CC
"%AMD9501.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9501
"%AMD9504.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9504
"%AMD9505.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9505
"%AMD9506.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9506
"%AMD9507.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9507
"%AMD9508.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9508
"%AMD9509.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9509
"%AMD950F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_950F
"%AMD9511.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9511
"%AMD9513.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9513
"%AMD9515.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9515
"%AMD9519.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9519
"%AMD9540.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9540
"%AMD954F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_954F
"%AMD9552.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9552
"%AMD9553.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9553
"%AMD9555.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9555
"%AMD9557.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9557
"%AMD955F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_955F
"%AMD9581.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9581
"%AMD9583.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9583
"%AMD9586.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9586
"%AMD9587.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9587
"%AMD9588.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9588
"%AMD9589.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9589
"%AMD958A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_958A
"%AMD958B.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_958B
"%AMD958C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_958C
"%AMD958D.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_958D
"%AMD9591.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9591
"%AMD9593.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9593
"%AMD9596.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9596
"%AMD9598.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9598
"%AMD95C0.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C0
"%AMD95C2.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C2
"%AMD95C4.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C4
"%AMD95C5.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C5
"%AMD95C6.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C6
"%AMD95C9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95C9
"%AMD95CC.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95CC
"%AMD95CD.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95CD
"%AMD95CE.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95CE
"%AMD95CF.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_95CF
"%AMD9610.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9610
"%AMD9611.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9611
"%AMD9612.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9612
"%AMD9613.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9613
"%AMD9614.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9614
"%AMD9615.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9615
"%AMD9616.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9616
"%AMD9710.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9710
"%AMD9712.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9712
"%AMD9713.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9713
"%AMD9714.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9714
"%AMD9715.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9715
"%AMD6700.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6700
"%AMD6701.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6701
"%AMD6702.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6702
"%AMD6703.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6703
"%AMD6704.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6704
"%AMD6705.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6705
"%AMD6706.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6706
"%AMD6707.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6707
"%AMD6708.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6708
"%AMD6709.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6709
"%AMD6718.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6718
"%AMD6719.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6719
"%AMD671C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_671C
"%AMD671D.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_671D
"%AMD671F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_671F
"%AMD6720.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6720
"%AMD6721.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6721
"%AMD6722.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6722
"%AMD6723.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6723
"%AMD6724.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6724
"%AMD6725.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6725
"%AMD6726.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6726
"%AMD6727.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6727
"%AMD6728.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6728
"%AMD6729.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6729
"%AMD6738.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6738
"%AMD6739.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6739
"%AMD673E.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_673E
"%AMD6740.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6740
"%AMD6741.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6741
"%AMD6742.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6742
"%AMD6743.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6743
"%AMD6744.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6744
"%AMD6746.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6746
"%AMD6747.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6747
"%AMD6748.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6748
"%AMD6749.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6749
"%AMD674A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_674A
"%AMD6750.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6750
"%AMD6751.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6751
"%AMD6758.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6758
"%AMD6759.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6759
"%AMD675B.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_675B
"%AMD675D.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_675D
"%AMD675F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_675F
"%AMD6760.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6760
"%AMD6761.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6761
"%AMD6762.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6762
"%AMD6763.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6763
"%AMD6764.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6764
"%AMD6765.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6765
"%AMD6766.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6766
"%AMD6767.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6767
"%AMD6768.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6768
"%AMD6770.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6770
"%AMD6771.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6771
"%AMD6772.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6772
"%AMD6778.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6778
"%AMD6779.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6779
"%AMD677B.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_677B
"%AMD6840.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6840
"%AMD6841.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6841
"%AMD6842.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6842
"%AMD6843.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6843
"%AMD6849.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6849
"%AMD684C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_684C
"%AMD6850.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6850
"%AMD6858.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6858
"%AMD6859.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6859
"%AMD6880.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6880
"%AMD6888.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6888
"%AMD6889.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6889
"%AMD688A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_688A
"%AMD688C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_688C
"%AMD688D.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_688D
"%AMD6898.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6898
"%AMD6899.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_6899
"%AMD689B.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_689B
"%AMD689C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_689C
"%AMD689D.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_689D
"%AMD689E.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_689E
"%AMD68A0.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68A0
"%AMD68A1.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68A1
"%AMD68A8.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68A8
"%AMD68A9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68A9
"%AMD68B0.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68B0
"%AMD68B8.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68B8
"%AMD68B9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68B9
"%AMD68BA.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68BA
"%AMD68BE.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68BE
"%AMD68BF.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68BF
"%AMD68C0.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C0
"%AMD68C1.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C1
"%AMD68C7.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C7
"%AMD68C8.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C8
"%AMD68C9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68C9
"%AMD68D8.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68D8
"%AMD68D9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68D9
"%AMD68DA.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68DA
"%AMD68DE.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68DE
"%AMD68E0.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68E0
"%AMD68E1.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68E1
"%AMD68E4.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68E4
"%AMD68E5.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68E5
"%AMD68E8.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68E8
"%AMD68E9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68E9
"%AMD68F1.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68F1
"%AMD68F2.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68F2
"%AMD68F8.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68F8
"%AMD68F9.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68F9
"%AMD68FA.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68FA
"%AMD68FE.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_68FE
"%AMD964E.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_964E
"%AMD964F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_964F
"%AMD9900.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9900
"%AMD9901.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9901
"%AMD9903.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9903
"%AMD9904.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9904
"%AMD9905.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9905
"%AMD9906.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9906
"%AMD9907.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9907
"%AMD9908.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9908
"%AMD9909.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9909
"%AMD990A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_990A
"%AMD990B.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_990B
"%AMD990C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_990C
"%AMD990D.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_990D
"%AMD990E.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_990E
"%AMD990F.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_990F
"%AMD9910.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9910
"%AMD9913.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9913
"%AMD9917.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9917
"%AMD9918.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9918
"%AMD9919.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9919
"%AMD9990.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9990
"%AMD9991.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9991
"%AMD9992.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9992
"%AMD9993.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9993
"%AMD9994.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9994
"%AMD9995.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9995
"%AMD9996.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9996
"%AMD9997.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9997
"%AMD9998.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9998
"%AMD9999.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_9999
"%AMD999A.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_999A
"%AMD999B.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_999B
"%AMD999C.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_999C
"%AMD999D.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_999D
"%AMD99A0.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_99A0
"%AMD99A2.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_99A2
"%AMD99A4.1%" = ati2mtag_Legacy, PCI\VEN_1002&DEV_99A4


----------



## Naki (Aug 21, 2017)

StefanM said:


> There is a new driver 17.30 to re-check with (i have no AMD rig handy atm)
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-art...-for-Radeon-RX-Vega-Series-Release-Notes.aspx


Works for me, thanks!
(using on 3 separate AMD Radeon video card PCs - one with oldest R9 290 card, and 2 others with R9 390, RX 480 cards respectively.)


----------



## StefanM (Aug 21, 2017)

Naki said:


> Works for me, thanks!



When you say "works", do you mean successful installation or are the aforementioned issues fixed?


----------



## Naki (Aug 21, 2017)

StefanM said:


> When you say "works", do you mean successful installation or are the aforementioned issues fixed?


Both. I do not overclock/underclock, however, nor use MSI AfterBurner currently.

I posted a screenshot in another thread today.
Here it is again in this one:


EDIT: Screenshot from my other PC with R9 390 card:


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Aug 23, 2017)

*GPUZ 220*

Btw, memory controller load is still 100% all the time even with the August driver (RX 570)


----------



## Failquail (Sep 2, 2017)

1Gpi2ZV6Jy said:


> *GPUZ 220*
> 
> Btw, memory controller load is still 100% all the time even with the August driver (RX 570)



Same here. 16% GPU, 100% memory load, all the time. Latest GPU drivers.








I'll be using a fresh windows install next week, once the final component for my new PC build arrives, so i wonder if that will fix anything (current windows install well over a year old)


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Sep 2, 2017)

Failquail said:


> Same here. 16% GPU, 100% memory load, all the time. Latest GPU drivers.



Hmm, you're not on Win7 but same issue..


----------



## Failquail (Sep 5, 2017)

Just to follow up: New motherboard/CPU/RAM and a fresh win10 install, exact same problem, still 16% GPU and 100% RAM load always.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 5, 2017)

Chipset drivers installed?


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 5, 2017)

Fan readings don't work for me % & RPM always read 0.

HWmonitor64 reads them fine


----------



## 1Gpi2ZV6Jy (Sep 10, 2017)

Failquail said:


> Same here. 16% GPU, 100% memory load, all the time. Latest GPU drivers.



Latest version 2.40 is fixing this issue


----------



## Failquail (Sep 10, 2017)

1Gpi2ZV6Jy said:


> Latest version 2.40 is fixing this issue


Yep, works fine now


----------



## djfreshas (Nov 14, 2019)

1Gpi2ZV6Jy said:


> a few more things missing here


 i have just fixed this issue with the latest drivers, but after updating my windows. the amd settings are no where to be found and the card works fine. i cant see the gpu desktop settings and dont even know where to find the relive . any solution. the card has been bricked though.



StefanM said:


> Do you use the bugged driver 17.7.2?
> 
> Double-check with GPUShark, HWiNFO, HWMonitor, AIDA64


i have just fixed this issue with the latest drivers, but after updating my windows. the amd settings are no where to be found and the card works fine. i cant see the gpu desktop settings and dont even know where to find the relive . any solution. the card has been bricked though.


----------

